# probiotics.



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Ian Ramsey. If you are out there. I need some help.I know there are lots of different probiotics, and strains, and different ones work for different people. I have been taking yakult for 4 weeks, havnt noticed much improvement (Ihave IBS-D), was wondering in your opinion what you thought was the best probiotic for IBS-D, im in england. Any advice much appreciated. p.s. have read your post on the different strains you can get, but was wondering which one you thought the best for this type of IBS.


----------

